#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: HIV: Therapiepausen können lebensgefährlich sein >

## aerzteblatt.de

New York - Planmäßige Therapiepausen verdoppeln bei HIV-Infizierten das Risiko einer unter Umständen tödlichen Aids-Erkrankung. Mit diesem ernüchternden Ergebnis endete eine der weltweit größten Therapiestudien zu dieser Frage im New England Journal of ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

